# هالووين



## girgis2 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*الهالووين أو هالويين (بالإنجليزية: Halloween‏)*​ 
*هو احتفال يقام في ليلة 31 أكتوبر تشرين الأول من كل عام. ويعد هذا اليوم عطلة سنوية وبشكل خاص في الولايات المتحدةكنداآيرلنداوبريطانيا وأجزاء أخرى من العالم.*​ 
*# هام جدااا:*​ 
*أنظر الرابط التالي للمشاركة رقم 8 للتوضيح ولمنع الالتباس بين الهالويين و بين عيد جميع القديسين:*​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2442241&postcount=8*​ 
*




*
*يقطينة الهالويين*​


*التاريخ*
*تعود جذوره إلى آيرلندا وامتدت إلى اقامة مهرجان السلتيك في سامهاين. وصدف ان موعد الهالووين ياتي مع احتفال المسيحيين بعيد يوم جميع القديسين. ويعتبر اليوم احتفالا علمانيا تغلق الدوائر الرسمية في الدول الغربية وغيرها أبوابها للاحتفال به. وتشمل الانشطة المرافقة لعيد الهالوين الخدع، وارتداء الملابس الغريبة والاقنعة ،وتروى القصص عن جولات الأشباح في الليل. وتعرض التلفزيونات ودور السينما بعض افلام الرعب.*
*كان له جذور قديمة فرعونية كانت ترافق طوفان نهر النيل في منطقة امبابا في الجهة الغربية من النيل. هذا وقد عثر في عام 1916 على بعض أوراق البردي التي يعتقد بانها تعود إلى عهد الاسرة الرابعة وفيها تفصيلات عن هذا العيد الذي كان يقام مع اكتمال البدر في أول شهر قمري يلي موسم الحصاد وكان لترويج وتزويج النساء الاتي تقدمن قليلا بالعمر دون أن يحالفهن الحظ في ايجاد الشريك الملائم ,و كبادرة حنو من الفرعون كان كل من يتزوج إحدى هذه الانسات يكافأ بجزء من فوائض الإنتاج الزراعي للمنطقة. و كانت تقام مسابقات خاصة كان اكثرها شهرة مسابقة ملكة جمال اليقطين وتفوز بهذا اللقب عادة ابشع وأسمن المتسابقات ومن يتزوجها ينال حصة الاسد من فائض الإنتاج الزراعي.*
*ومع مرور الزمن قام الآراميون بنقل هذا العيد إلى بلاد سورية فعرف بعيد الحالافين وهي اللفظة الارامية للجميلات وبقيت عادة مكافأة المتزوجين من نساء بشعات بكميات كبيرة من اليقطين عادة مميزة للعيد حتى عام 112 قبل الميلاد حيث تصادف موعد اكتمال القمر اربع عشر سنة متتالية مع ايام شؤم أو حروب أو كوارث طبيعية..فغدى السكان يربطون العيد بالشر ويشبهون الفائزات به بالسحرة ويعتقدون أن ارواح اجدادهم غضبت من استقدام هذه العادات الغريبة على واقع مجتمعهم والتي لا تنتمي لعاداتهم وتقاليدهم وفي عام 98 قبل الميلاد اعلن الحاكم الارامي غريكور الرابع تحويل العيد إلى عيد للصلاة والتواصل مع ارواح الاجداد واصدر اوامره بحبس الشريرات - على حد زعمه- اي الانسات غير المتزوجات والعوانس البشعات طيلة الليلة على ان يقمن وهن في بيوتهن بحفر الفائض من مخزون الدولة من القرع واليقطين افتداءا للشر ووضعها على محراب الالهة بعد اضاءتها بالشمع.*
*ثم دخل هذا العيد روزنامة الاعياد الغريية وعرف في أوروبا ولاحقا أمريكا باسم عيد جميع القديسين أو عيد الهلوين المأخوذة من اللفظ السرياني حالافين اي حلوين.*​ 
*



*
*طفل يرتدي زي تنكرياً "مرعبا" حسب تقاليد الهالويين ويدور على المنازل لجمع الحلوى والنقود حيث يردد جملة Trick or Treat بالانكليزية.*​ 
*في الولايات المتحدة*
*الهالويين في الولايات المتحدة يحتفي به الأمريكيون من مختلف الثقافات والأديان، ويقوم العامة فيه بتزيين البيوت والشوارع باليقطين والألعاب المرعبة والساخرة ويلبسون حلي وعقود مصنوعة من الثوم والبصل ويرشون بيوتهم بالملح لأبعاد الأرواح الشريرة عن المنازل.*
*ويتنكر الجميع من كبار وصغار لكي لاتعرفهم الأرواح الشريرة حيث تقول الأسطورة بأن كل الأرواح تعود في هذه الليلة من البرزخ إلى الأرض وتسود وتموج حتى الصباح التالي. ويتنقل الأطفال من بيت لاّخر وبحوذتهم أكياس وسلال لتملأها بالشوكولاته والحلوى، ومن لا يعطي الأولاد المتنكرين الشوكولاته وحلوى الكاراميل "تغضب منه الأرواح الشريرة".*
*وهوليوود لم تتأخر عن هذا فقد أنتجت عشرات الأفلام عن الهالويين، منها أفلام رعب، كوميديا سوداءإضافة لأفلام كرتون للأطفال. كما تنشط مصانع الألعاب والحلويات والمحال التجارية حيث تحقق مناسبة الهالوين نشاطا تجاريا وزيادة في الإنتاج.*​ 
*http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%87%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%88%D9%88%D9%8A%D9%86*​ 
*بيت أشباح*
*بيت الأشباح هو مكان على شكل منزل يفترض أنه يحوي مخلوقات لا طبيعية مثل الأشباح أو الأرواح، كما من الممكن أن يحوي على أشياء مخيفة أخرى مثل حيوانات هائجة، قتلة هاربين، أو صور تم خلقها في أذهان مصممي هذه المنازل باستخدام الضوء والصوت والمؤثرات الأخرى من أجل إخافة الزائر لهذا المكان. يشتري الزائر عادة بطاقات دخول من أجل زيارة بيت الأشباح، وتكون الزيارات مركزة في عيد جميع القديسين كأحد طقوس العيد في العديد من الدول.*​ 
*



*
*بيت أشباح في يورو ديزني.*​ 
*http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%AA_%D8%A3%D8%B4%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%AD*​ 
*حفلة تنكرية*
*الحفلة التنكرية هي نوع من الحفلات التي يرتدي فيها الحاضرين أزياء تنكرية.*
*تشتهر الحفلات التنكرية على وجه الخصوص بالترافق مع عيد جميع القديسين حيث يكون رواد الحفلة من البالغين الذين يكونون كبار جداً على ممارسة لعبة خدعة أم حلوى. في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تكون الحفلات التنكرية أيضاً في موسم الكرنفالات.*​ 
*http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AD%D9%81%D9%84%D8%A9_%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%83%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A9*​ 
*خدعة أم حلوى*
*خدعة أم حلوى (بالإنجليزية: Trick-or-treating‏) هي نشاط للأطفال في فترة عيد جميع القديسين (الهالويين) حيث يجول الأطفال من منزل لآخر مرتدين أزياء عيد الهالويين يطلبون الحلوى وذلك بإلقاء السؤال "Trick or treat?‎" على من يفتح الباب. كلمة "خدعة" (بالإنجليزية: Trick‏) في هذه العبارة تعني أنه إذا لم يعطى أي حلوى للطفل فإنه سيقوم بإلقاء خدعة أو سحر على صاحب المنزل أو على ممتلكاته إذا لم يمنح الحلوى.*
*تعتبر خدعة أم حلوى من أهم التقاليد في عيد جميع القديسين. حيث يقوم كل من يسكن في حي فيه الكثير من الأولاد بشراء الحلوى وتحضيرها لحين قدوم الأولاد في العيد.*
*هذا التقليد مشهور بشكل خاص في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث أشارت الإحصاءات في عام 2005 أن 80% من البالغين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يحضرون نفسهم لعيد الهالويين بشراء الحلوى، وأن 93% من الأطفال لديهم النية بزيارة منازل الجوار من أجل أخذ هذه الحلوى. كما أن هذا التقليد أيضاً منتشر في بريطانيا، إيرلندا، وكندا.*​ 
*



*
*طفلان يطرقان باب أحدهم في لعبة خدعة أم حلوى*​ 
*http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AE%D8%AF%D8%B9%D8%A9_%D8%A3%D9%85_%D8%AD%D9%84%D9%88%D9%89*​ 
*قرعة مضيئة*
*القرعة المضيئة (بالإنجليزية: jack-o'-lantern‏) أو فانوس جاك هي عبارة عن قرعة مجوفة ومنقوشة. تعتبر هذه القرعة رمزاً لعيد جميع القديسين. عادة تقطع قمة القرعة ومن ثم يستخرج لبها ويتم نقش أحد أوجهها بحفره على شكل وجه ومن ثم تعاد قمة القرعة إلى مكانها. في الليل يوضع ضوء (عادة شمعة) داخلها لإضاءتها وإعطاء التأثير.*​ 
*



*
*قرعة مضيئة بداخلها شمعة.*​ 
*http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%82%D8%B1%D8%B9%D8%A9_%D9%85%D8%B6%D9%8A%D8%A6%D8%A9*​ 
*للمزيد من المعلومات :*​ 
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween*​ 
*Happy Halloween day*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2010)

راااااااااااااائع موضوعك يا girgis

ويحتوي على معلومات هامة 

جزيل الشكر لمجهودك

يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك..


----------



## girgis2 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> راااااااااااااائع موضوعك يا girgis
> 
> ويحتوي على معلومات هامة
> 
> ...


 
*الشكر لمدحك وتشجيعك لي أخي كليمو*​ 
*يسوع يبارك مجهودك*​


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (1 نوفمبر 2010)

girgis2 :16_14_24:

موضوع جميل زميلي وكنا في احتفال به البارحة هنا في اميركا 

لكن هذا اليوم ليس فيه اي عطلة رسمية . هو يوم عمل ومدارس كباقي الايام الاسبوع . ألا انه صادف الاحد هذه السنة .

وايضاً الكنائس المعمذانية هذه السنة أمرت بعدم الاحتفال به لرعاياها لذلك كثير منهم لك يحتفلوا بسبب كثر اتباع هذه الكنائس هنا في اميركا ,,

على العموم هو ليس أكثر من أحتفال يفرح به خصوصاً الاطفال من أجل تجميع الحلوة والتسابق في أن يكون كل واحد منهم ملابسه التنكرية الاجمل او اكثر رعب واكثر أبداع من غيره



تحياتي:16_14_21:


----------



## مورا مارون (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع 
ولكن الهالوين ليس عيد جميع القديسين 
لان عيد جميع القدسين عيد مسيحي بأمتيار لطلب شفاعة قديسينا وشكرهم
اما عيد الهالوين هو عيد السحرة في اميركا


​


----------



## girgis2 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

BLUE BLUE EYES قال:


> girgis2 :16_14_24:
> 
> موضوع جميل زميلي وكنا في احتفال به البارحة هنا في اميركا
> 
> ...



*Happy Halloween day*

*شكرااا لمرورك ولذوقك ولتوضيحك للمعلومة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## girgis2 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع​
> 
> ولكن الهالوين ليس عيد جميع القديسين
> لان عيد جميع القدسين عيد مسيحي بأمتيار لطلب شفاعة قديسينا وشكرهم
> اما عيد الهالوين هو عيد السحرة في اميركا​


 
*شكرااا مورا لمرورك الجميل وتوضيحك*​

*ولقد ذكر المصدر الكلام الآتي:*​
*التاريخ*
*تعود جذوره إلى آيرلندا وامتدت إلى اقامة مهرجان السلتيك في سامهاين. وصدف ان موعد الهالووين ياتي مع احتفال المسيحيين بعيد يوم جميع القديسين.*​


----------



## girgis2 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*لمنع الالتباس : عيد جميع القديسين*

*عيد جميع القديسين*​ 
*هو عيد يحتفل به في الأول من **تشرين الثاني** في **المسيحية الغربية**، وفي أول يوم **أحد** بعد **عيد الخمسين** في **المسيحية الشرقية**، احتفاءً بـ وتكريما لجميع **القديسين**.*
*يعتبر يوم جميع القديسين من الأيام المهمة في الديانة المسيحية، وتحتفل به معظم طوائفها بما في ذلك **الأنغليكانية**واللوثرية*​ 


 

*في الشرق*​ 
*يحتفل **الكاثوليكيون الشرقيون**والأرثوذكسيون الشرقيون** بعيد جميع القديسين في أول يوم **أحد** تلي **عيد الخمسين**.*
*اشتهر عيد جميع القديسين في القرن التاسع في عهد الإمبراطور البيزنطي ليو السادس "الحكيم" (886–911). زوجته إمبرس ثيوفانو عاشت حياة ورعة. عندما توفيت، بنى زوجها كنيسة كإهداء لها ولكنه منع من إهدائها لزوجته فقرر إهداء الكنيسة لـ"جميع القديسين".*
*الأحد التي تلي عيد جميع القديسين -الأحد الثانية بعد عيد الخمسين- تخصص لإحياء ذكرى جميع القديسين المحليين، مثل "**جميع قديسي أمريكا**"، "جميع قديسي **جبل آثوس**"، إلخ. الأحد الثالثة بعد عيد الخمسين تخصص لمزيد من القديسين المحليين مثل "جميع قديسي **سان بطرسبرغ**".*
*بالإضافة لأيام الأحد المذكورة أعلاه، تخصص أيام السبت طوال العام للاحتفاء العام بجميع القديسين*.​ 




​ 

*في الغرب*​ 
*في **المسيحية الغربية**، يحتفل بعيد جميع القديسين في الأول من **تشرين الثاني**، يليه **عيد الموتى** في الثاني من تشرين الثاني.*
*احتفل بعيد جميع القديسين لأول مرة في الغرب في **13 أيار** من عام **609** أو **610**، عندما تم ترسيم البابا **بونيفاسيوس الرابع** قديسا في **بانثيون** في روما. وقد توسعت احتفالات ذلك العيد لتشمل الاحتفال بإحياء ذكرى جميع القديسين.*
*التوقيت الحالي لعيد جميع القديسين، أسسه البابا غريغوريوس الثالث (731–741) الذي نقله إلى تاريخ الأول من تشرين الثاني.*​ 
*ملاحظات*​ 
*"عيد جميع القديسين" الذي يصادف الأول من تشرين الثاني يقابله **باللغة الإنكليزية** Hallowmas أو All Saints Day، أما كلمة Halloween فتترجم إلى "**عشية عيد جميع القديسين**" وهي اليوم الذي يصادف الحادي والثلاثين من تشرين الأول، أي يسبق عيد جميع القديسين بيوم واحد.*​ 
*http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/جميع_القديسين*​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت يوضع في موضوع منفصل 
شكرا ليك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*الهالويين هو عيد اله الرعب و الموتي عند الانجليز و الايرلنديين في دينهم القديم و طبعا الامريكان هم انجليز و ايريش مهاجرين*

*العائلات المسيحيه المتدينه لا تحتفل به و تقول عليه عيد اله الرعب و عبد وثني*

*افتكر كدا الفكره اوضح*

*سلام*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو كتير
ميرسى للمعلومات 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## girgis2 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> يا ريت يوضع في موضوع منفصل​
> 
> شكرا ليك​


 
*أنا شايف ان الموضوعين مع بعض كده أفضل للمقارنة و لمنع الالتباس بين عيد الهالويين و عيد جميع القديسين*​ 
*على العموم لو مشرفين القسم طلبوا موضوع منفصل لعيد جميع القديسين هعمله موضوع منفصل*​ 
*شكرااا لردودك و متابعتك*​ 
*ربنا يباركك*​ 





+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *الهالويين هو عيد اله الرعب و الموتي عند الانجليز و الايرلنديين في دينهم القديم و طبعا الامريكان هم انجليز و ايريش مهاجرين*​
> 
> 
> *العائلات المسيحيه المتدينه لا تحتفل به و تقول عليه عيد اله الرعب و عبد وثني*​
> ...


 
*أوضح طبعاااا يا فندم*​ 
*شكرااا لاضافتك القيمة*​ 
*وأنا عملت مشاركة 8 بعنوان لمنع الالتباس : عيد جميع القديسين*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​ 




abotarbo قال:


> *موضوع حلو كتير*
> *ميرسى للمعلومات *
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


 
*شكرااا لتشجيعك ولذوقك*​ 
*ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## yonan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام المسيح لكم ,اكيد هو عيد وثني ومتصل بأمور اله الشر ابليس هو نفس العدو منذ القدم ,واكيد لازم احنا كمسيحيين نعرف الرب يسوع ومخلصين بدمه ان لانعود ونشارك بهذه الامور اللتي هي امور الامم الوثنية .(لاتشاكلوا هذا الدهر .بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد اذهانكم .)رومية2.12


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا

شكرااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MAJI (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ارى ان يوم الهالوين مناسبة تراثية او فولكورية لا علاقة لها الان بالاديان مثل اليوغا كانت طقوس لعبادة وثنية واصبحت الان رياضة .
وخاصة انها تفرح للاطفال
وما يراه الطفل الامريكي من مظاهر الارهاب مرسوم بالالوان على ملابسه, طفلنا يراه حقيقي في دولنا . 
اما عيد القديسين فهو امر مختلف كليا وهو عيد مسيحي بحت.


----------



## rania79 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسى ع الافادة


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات رائعة جرجس


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسي على المعلومات
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ع الموضوع


----------



## prayer heartily (11 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات مهمه خالص 
شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## Pure Smile (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات​


----------

